# Differential won't lock. model 924118



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Bought new in 2003. never had this problem. The black knob in photo turns pulled out and does slide back into both "lock" and "unlocked" options. My drive is a steep hill and I prefer to run it locked both up and down the hill. 
I'm asking you experts for your thoughts before I try to take it apart. 

Thank you,


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

When the Lock is in the "Locked" position, it should click into a hole on the Axle Flange. You can see if it is engaged in a hole if you look carefully. Sometimes, they are just sticky, a bit of pb blaster will loosen things up. If it is in a hole, then the Differential is Bad. If you find you need a differential, send me a PM. I have them available for reasonable money. GL.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Mine will be tough to get in when on the ground, If I roll the machine into svc position it clicks and engages instantly. Also if it's -10 or lower it's almost impossible. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Jack!! Like I said, the knob does move in and locks at each position. I will look closer and also check to determine if it clicks. I probably won't get back to it for a few days and will report back.
Should I try to take it apart to check differential and if so, what am I looking for to determine if differential is bad? I found online a part diagram with diff being part # 52405300.

Thanks again


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Duff, 
I did put it in the service position and sprayed Kroil in outside of black part and on the inside of wheel but still didn't lock. I'll try again this week.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

After watching this youtube I realize I need to inspect and or pb the differential where the axle goes into it.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Good find. I've always wondered how these differentials are lubricated. Can you soak it in a penetrating solution to try to free it up? 

What do guys typically do to make sure it doesn't freeze up again?


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

I may well be mistaken but I think the grease fitting on the right axle is to lubricate the inside of the axle. The left axle slides into the right one by means of the lock.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Fred9 said:


> Bought new in 2003. never had this problem. The black knob in photo turns pulled out and does slide back into both "lock" and "unlocked" options. My drive is a steep hill and I prefer to run it locked both up and down the hill.
> I'm asking you experts for your thoughts before I try to take it apart.
> 
> Thank you,


If your in the locked position and knob is down as far as it goes and your tires are not both turning the same direction ( live axle / positraction ) when you spin them you have a broken lock pin. Only other thing that can cause not locking the axles into posi is the tapered pin or 1/4 bolt that holds the lock knob hub to the axle. THATS ALL IT CAN BE....
When the lock pin is engaged fully to the axle flange the differential gear is rendered useless as a differential. I have attached pixx to see all parts involved. 

Fred please take a Really good look at your pin engagement, from what you describe... A broken pin is your problem. Ive broken them myself by having machine in 5th gear and slamming the drive lever down too fast. 
Your knob will move as it should and and ( SEEM ) to engage & disengage, but there is no pin to lock axles together. Good luck in your repair.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

After reading my post it did occur to me that by a miniscule possibility the differential could be broken in the ( Open ) position, but ive never seen one in all my years of repair. They always break as shown in the video, locked up, which would make your machine a locked axle / positraction all the time regardless of lock knob position. 
Here is a pixx of the differential gear taken apart, as you can see its pretty intricate. What usually happens is one of the smaller gears break or gets rusted to the piviot its mounted on, stopping the others from rotating as designed to, which in turn locks up the whole differential assembly. Hope these pixx help others to see whats going on and how there machines work.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Shaw, thank you for both your posts. 

Tomorrow I will put the blower in the service position and take the cover off and look closer. My question now is where is the lock pin? Is it part of the black knob/lockout hub or part of the axle that goes into the differential gear?


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Fred9 said:


> Shaw, thank you for both your posts.
> 
> Tomorrow I will put the blower in the service position and take the cover off and look closer. My question now is where is the lock pin? Is it part of the black knob/lockout hub or part of the axle that goes into the differential gear?


The pin is connected to the knob you are turning and pushing into the hub.
No cover to remove. Just take left tire off, 3/4" socket. Then look closely when you push knob into the locked position. You should see the end of the pin go into the axle flange. Zoom in on my pixx of the knob hub assembly, you can see the end of the pin ... and the hole in the axle flange it goes into. I also posted a pixx of the axle flange with the knob hub assembly removed, now you can see the three holes the pin goes into. Hope that helps, hard to put into words something you can show in 10 seconds. 
Tomorrow ill try to make a short video showing the loc pin going into axle flange. Good luck on the repair.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Go to this link, click on wheels & axle schematic parts breakdown, it's part #25. Thats the pin i believe you have broken. 

Ariens 924508 Parts List and Diagram - (000101) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

According to the service manual, it appears the right axle slides slightly within the left. There is a grease fitting to apparently lubricate the inside of the axle.

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00050200.pdf


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

The diagram is on page 30.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Shaw, no need for a video. I took mine apart and am all set (mostly} more to follow. THANKS


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

When I got the machine out today in 45+ degree weather the lockout hub worked fine. But I decided to take it apart just to see how it worked. I only took off the wheel and the lockout hub. Seemed well lubricated with grease and the Kroil Jackmels recommended. I realized how simple it was and that the "pin" and its hole were just what Shaw showed in his photos. Thanks. So I then start putting it together and after the nut kept turning I realized the screw had broken per my photo. It's # M-28 in the diagram and part # 05948100. It came out and back in as one piece but must have been cracked severely. I have a call into my local Ariens shop to see if they have it in stock. 

I really appreciate all your help!! You all give me confidence to take it apart as opposed to having my local dealer come pick it up and repair it.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

AriensPro1128 said:


> According to the service manual, it appears the right axle slides slightly within the left. There is a grease fitting to apparently lubricate the inside of the axle.
> 
> http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00050200.pdf


You are correct in that the right axle goes into the left axle, as it passes through the differential gear. Then the lock knob hub assembly is pinned or bolted ( Depending on Year ) to the end of the right axle. When you grease the left axle zerk fitting it distributes grease to the lock knob hub area and also to the center of the differential gear. Pretty simple setup.


----------

